# Can we bill E&M with debridement procedure?



## mabaquino_1141@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2015)

Can we bill E&M with debridement procedure? Establish patient came in for debridement for non healing ulcer. Patient last seen 3 month ago. Can we bill for E&M if the doctor did an assessment before he does the debridement for the same wounds. Please let me know where I can find reference for these.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 8, 2015)

No, It would be bundled in the debridement if that's the reason the patent is coming in.


----------



## mabaquino_1141@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2015)

if it's a new or another wounds, can we bill for E&M? can you please tell me where I can get the guidelines for coding debridement? Thanks....


----------



## mhstrauss (Dec 8, 2015)

mabaquino_1141@yahoo.com said:


> if it's a new or another wounds, can we bill for E&M? can you please tell me where I can get the guidelines for coding debridement? Thanks....



Download the NCCI manual, see chapter 11, then begin reading on XI-36. You'll find the guidelines for when an E/M is considered included in a procedure.

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/index.html


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 8, 2015)

It follows the normal global surgical package rules.

Example
Medicare Claims Processing Manual Chapter 12 subsection 40.1 C.

?If a procedure has a global period of 000 or 010 days, it is defined as a minor surgical procedure. The decision to perform a minor surgical procedure is included in the payment for the minor surgical procedure and should not be reported separately as an E&M service. However, a significant and separately identifiable E&M service unrelated to the decision to perform the minor surgical procedure is separately reportable with modifier 25.


----------



## mabaquino_1141@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2015)

thanks.


----------



## wynonna (Dec 22, 2017)

Would we bill 11000 or 97597 for debridement?


----------

